# Anyone wear Technine clothing?



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

I emailed technine asking for a sizing chart because I'm trying to buy some '08 clothing while it's still around. Apparently it never crossed their mind that before someone spends a few hundred on a jacket they might want to make sure it fits. I'm 5'8"-5'9" (1.74m) and 155 lbs (71kg). Was thinking about getting a medium size pant and medium or a large size jacket (slightly loose fitting jackets tend to look better imo). Pants baggy is fine but I don't want them so ridiculous I'm stepping on the ankles and tear em up in the parking lot. Any suggestions/comments?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

since the whole team are all "gangstas" i'm assuming thier stuff runs huge. no personal experience tho.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah i was thinking the same thing as you, clothes are prolly huge that's why I was hesitant to just get the sizes i usually get. Silly suburban kids trying to be gangster. Although SLC has a suprisingly huge number of gangs... not like ne of them were in them though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

I just got a Technine split t jacket. I'm 5'10" 180 and the medium fits fine with layers under. It'd probably fit a little baggy on you but definately don't get the large


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

How do their pants fit? I was looking at their 08 pants.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

simply go to backcountry.com and use there live help. they have sizing charts they can get you for evry line they carry. including TechNine.

Help Center Home

bottom left corener click chat now, ask your question, and have your mind put at ease.


----------



## elfridaauston87 (May 14, 2019)

No I never ever wear.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Is this a game of oldest resurrected threads or are you trying to get past the image/post minimum?


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> Is this a game of oldest resurrected threads or are you trying to get past the image/post minimum?


He's definitely in the lead, that's for sure.


----------

